# Postfix -> Outlook Problem



## e-mailer (11. April 2005)

Hallo, ich habe da ein Problem mit Postfix und Outlook.

als smtpd_recipientrestrictions habe ich check_sender_access. Somit sollen die Mailfrom gescheckt werden. Funktioniert auch soweit. Mein Problem ist nun, wenn MS Outlook ein eine Email empfängt, bei der nach einer Empfangsbestätigung verlangt wird, schickt Outlook diese als <> Nullsender raus. Dies ist aber durch mein check_sender_access verboten. 

Was kann ich tun ? Soll ich <> als OK freigeben ? Dann haben es aber würmer, viren usw. leichtes spiel. Kann man Outlook dazu bewegen, die Lesebestätigung mit  vernünftiger einer gültigen Absenderadresse zu verschicken ? Outlook express dagegen macht dies.

Thanx


----------

